# Cleaning pipe alcohol



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

In cleaning my pipes, I'm using "Rubbing Alcohol." It is 96 percent ethyl or ground alcohol, but also contains bitrex which I read is the bitterest chemical known. I think they put it in ground alcohol so people like me won't end up drinking the stuff. anyway, Will this chemical "bitrex" harm the pipe taste over time or will it absolutely make no difference. It also contains 01.% chloride. 

Do I need to get pure ground alcohol without any other chemicals, or will those chemicals I mention above won't really make a difference at all. Thanks a lot for all the help.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

the new pipe retort cleaning kit i have states that it is preferred to use that type of rubbing alcohol.
although i have yet to use it, i have no experience with using it on a pipe. i, too, found it odd that someone would say to use rubbing alcohol....

i guess it is less volitile than other alchohols (like high proof grains).


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Me, I would be leery of using something with the bitterist compound in the world in it to clean pipes as compared to everclear or high-proof booze of some sort.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have been using the comercial stuff. I think from Yellow Bowl. It seems to get the job done.


----------



## Millow (Dec 30, 2005)

I've just been using Jack myself, but it sure is a waste of my whiskey. I'll probably get some rubbing alcohol and try it out myself.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I think (correct me if I'm wrong), people are equating rubbing alcohol with isopropyl alcohol.

The trailer park where I'm from...they're the same thing. But _rubbing alcohol_ apperently contains isopropyl alcohol, in addition to some bad-for-ya stuff. Might not kill ya or the pipe, but why take the chance.

Denatured, isopropyl or ethyl should be fine to use, (or ethyls' sister), and they're cheap and readily available, (like ethyls sister). Or just go to the booze cabinet, (mines' the '58 ford on cinder blocks in the front yard), and grab a bottle of rot-gut.

And share it with ethyls sister.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Rum...


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your replies. The alcohol Im using is Ethyl, which is the drinkable alcohol, but it does contain the bitrex so people won't drink it. I guess the government is very thorough about collecting tax so they add the stuff to make it undrinkable. The alcohol smells good, but I was just afraid that the bitrex might do harm. The thing is, maybe all pipe cleaning liquids contain bitrex or some sort of compound rendering it undrinkable, so I think the bitrex will not do harm. I've been using it for over a month and notice no problems. My pipes always taste good when they are clean. 

Also, SeanGAR, that everclear sounds interesting. I've used scotch to clean my pipe when I was out of alcohol one day, but after I cleaned the pipe it did not smell as fresh as when I use pure ethyl alcohol, but that everclear sounds like very strong stuff, and without the bitrex!. Of course, it's probably really hard to get a hold of it? Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Kennmon (Mar 29, 2006)

sfumato1002 said:


> that everclear sounds like very strong stuff, and without the bitrex!. Of course, it's probably really hard to get a hold of it? Thanks again everyone.


most liquor stores have it, or a generic version of it.
good for party punch.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

To really clean out a Stanky pipe, do the "salt treatment" http://pipes.org/Articles/PipeSweet.html. This will refresh just about any pipe.

Make sure you use NON IODIZED salt! Also, you'll have the best results if you use Everclear (or equivalent) 
Rich


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

Kennmon said:


> most liquor stores have it, or a generic version of it.
> good for party punch.


Thanks Kennmon, I'll see if I can find it.

Trumpet, Thanks, I did read about that online and tried it on a state pipe I bought on ebay and it worked very well.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 19, 2005)

If i can't drink it, I don't smoke it.


----------



## sfumato1002 (Apr 15, 2006)

http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache...oking+pipe+rubbing+alcohol&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=9

This Pipe Restorer says that using denatured alcohol is okay. That is the alcohol Im using, I didn't know the difference between "rubbing alcohol" and denatured alcohol, but now I do.http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/chem00/chem00102.htm


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds like a plan.

Try and avoid getting any on the exterior... many stains are alcohol based. 


Hate to have stain run on a pipe you're trying to take care of. 



Scott"danglingparticiple"M


----------

